# Historic Texas-Texas A&M rivalry coming to an end



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2011)

> The rivalry between Texas and Texas A&M is  one college  football's oldest, a brother-against-brother grudge game  that dates to  1894.It is part of the fabric  of this football crazy state, a  Thanksgiving-weekend tradition with  connections to some of the legends  in the sport.
> Yet  all of it  the Aggie fight song call to "saw Varsity's horns off,"  the  Longhorns' pregame candlelight "Hex Rally," and the raw emotions  of the  1999 bonfire game that brought the bitter foes together in a  spirit of  healing  is about to be torn apart.
> Texas  A&M is leaving the Big 12 for the SEC after one final  showdown with  the Longhorns on Thanksgiving night, marking the end of a  fierce  intrastate series that has spawned more than its share of  heroes and  history.


http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/45352447/ns/sports-college_football/


----------



## rlobrecht (Nov 24, 2011)

As an Aggie, this makes me very sad. 

8-(


----------

